# Ariens 30" w/ Subaru motor?



## Jarrod Kroah (Oct 12, 2018)

Looking for a new machine. I want a tracked unit but it is slim pickings around northeast Ohio in that respect. Ultimately I came across this guy today not tracks but interesting to me - how does this unit stack up to comparable 30" offerings from Ariens? Is Subaru an upgrade over other motors available? Thanks!

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/d/ariens-snowblower-30-deluxe/6717206966.html


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Jarrod Kroah said:


> Looking for a new machine. I want a tracked unit but it is slim pickings around northeast Ohio in that respect. Ultimately I came across this guy today not tracks but interesting to me - how does this unit stack up to comparable 30" offerings from Ariens? Is Subaru an upgrade over other motors available? Thanks!
> 
> https://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/d/ariens-snowblower-30-deluxe/6717206966.html



500 would be a great deal
that machine is quite capable
some like that motor better some dont 

i think its a toss up
if pickings are thin and you want used you might have to pay full booty
newer 30 have auto turn which i like and cast iron gear case otherwise about the same


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Only issue I see is I think Subaru got out of the small engines and engine parts are hart to come by although engines seem to out last the blowers so may not be a issue.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Rare powerplant for an Ariens. They offered a Compact 22 or 24 with a Subaru for a limited time too didn't they?

.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I heard the same thing from my local dealer a while back about Subaru getting out of small engines for OPE. The machine looks pretty good, seems like the augers were just spray painted.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Dauntae said:


> Only issue I see is I think Subaru got out of the small engines and engine parts are hart to come by although engines seem to out last the blowers so may not be a issue.


That would be my concern too. I've heard good things about the Subaru engines. 

But if you need a carb, or head gasket, etc, and you now have difficulty sourcing one, that will suddenly make things tricky. 

I'd prefer a machine with an engine company who is still in the business. Slightly ironic, of course, as mine has a Tecumseh, but I haven't had issues yet with parts availability.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

if they were such great engines then Subaru would still be making them. I have a subaru engine on my ariens mower- it does ok. Has some auto-choke issues, but we'll get those ironed out.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

GoBlowSnow said:


> if they were such great engines then Subaru would still be making them.



Not necessarily true. Plenty of good products have died out because despite being very good, they were more expensive than people were willing to pay. Or because a competitor managed to get a better foothold in the market and they just couldn't sell enough to make it worth building them.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

This looks nice:http://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/d/toro-power-max-1128-oxe/6720951173.html


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

Jacks small engines seems to have all the parts


https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/manufacturer/robin/engine/sx/sx30/carburetor


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Looks clean and that it was cared for. Since he's OBO I'd try to work on the price a little but not bad for a 30" machine IMHO.

.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I've gotten parts from Jacks before, decent people to work with, would do business with them again.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

rslifkin said:


> Not necessarily true. Plenty of good products have died out because despite being very good, they were more expensive than people were willing to pay. Or because a competitor managed to get a better foothold in the market and they just couldn't sell enough to make it worth building them.



Fair enough..


----------



## Jarrod Kroah (Oct 12, 2018)

Zavie said:


> This looks nice:http://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/d/toro-power-max-1128-oxe/6720951173.html


I could not get that guy to call me back on that Toro, multiple attempts. I'm going to pick up an Ariens compact 22 with a Subaru motor on Saturday for $400. I'll report back on it.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I have a Subaru (Robin/Fuji) Trimmer that dates from the 80's... Still looks and runs like new, but the parts ARE starting to get scarce. Sometimes have to resort to modifying fuel-damaged components from a similar device, but have never had to replace any engine internals at all. The vintage components REALLY don't like modern gas at all...


----------



## Buckboy (Oct 14, 2018)

Has Aluminum gear case. Don't know if it is up to heavy duty use. I got a Deluxe 30" Autoturn, Big Motor, Cast iron Gear Case, Chains, Handwarmers, Driftcutters ) for $600 Cdn. Mint Shape!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I had an MTD with an aluminum gearcase. It was about 20 years old when I sold it, it got a lot of use. A woodruff key in the gearbox shared once (which got me a good deal on the machine), but the aluminum gearbox never seemed to cause trouble. 

I prefer the cast iron, given the choice, but aluminum is not the kiss of death.


----------

